# Recommendations anybody?



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys I am looking to expand my knowledge of the dif bully/pit breed and bloodlines and history!!! 

Can anybody recommend any decent literature (audio would be awesome) videos, websites ect.

I know there are some really good books out there but am wondering which ones ya'll think are best and worth reading/investing in.

Also if you have any extra books you don't want anymore and would like off your hands PM me


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got a couple of good reads at home. Last year it seemed like indigo had it out for me and ate like 5 books of mine on the APBT. Maybe she just doesn't like me learning???? lol 

I have:

The Pit Bull Bible

and some book of interviews

pit bulls for dumbies

and i have a fictional book or two.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have 

Colby's Book of the American Pitbull Terrier

Memories of the Pit Bull Terrier and His Master by L.B. Hanna

The American Pit Bull Terrier by Richard Stratton

and Tthe Working Pit Bull by Diane Jessup.

I like them all but my favorite is Colby's book. 

I also have lots of web sites in my favorites


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have
> 
> Colby's Book of the American Pitbull Terrier
> 
> ...


Don't forget about Stratton's This is the American Pit Bull Terrier ( if for nothing else, the pictures) and Stratton's The Truth about the American Pit Bull Terrier ( lots of color pics)


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys I will have to go amazon crazy lol, what about a book on APBT/bully structures and fault, I like the thread that was started it would be nice to have a physical book to review before I go to a show!
Might save me from saying or asking something incredibly stupid lol


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

If you know how to use torrents, here's an interesting video. If you need help you can PM me and I'll help you download them.

Both sites are the same video, just depends which one you want to download from.

American.Pit.Bull.Killer.Canine.Or.Family.Friend.2007.DVDRIP.XVID torrent - Documentary torrents - Movies torrents - ExtraTorrent.com The World's Largest BitTorrent System

American.Pit.Bull.2007.DVDRip.XviD-Delta9. (download torrent) - TPB.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> If you know how to use torrents, here's an interesting video. If you need help you can PM me and I'll help you download them.
> 
> Both sites are the same video, just depends which one you want to download from.
> 
> ...


ok thank you i will check it out when i get home tonight


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ah i want it, but geez even used it's $44 guess i'll try the next one on the list for now lol

Amazon.com: Colby's Book of the American Pit Bull Terrier (9780793820917): Louis B. Colby, Diane Jessup: Books

i had been hopeing for more like 25 a book so i could get round 3/4 but...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

so i'm thinking for starter books i will get

Amazon.com: The Working Pit Bull (9780793801909): Diane Jessup: Books

and

Amazon.com: Pit Bulls for Dummies (9780764552915): D. Caroline Coile: Books

then get the colby in the near future, what do ya'll think good chooses or are there other better ones in a reasonable price range? 
i will hold off ordering untill i get some input


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well i guess not lol
anyway i got 
The Essential Pit Bull (Essential (Howell)) 

Pit Bulls for Dummies D. Caroline Coile

and then was retarded and clicker happy and accidentally ordered two 
The Working Pit Bull Diane Jessup

thank you all for your suggestions, and i will be getting the colby book asap


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aireal said:


> well i guess not lol
> anyway i got
> The Essential Pit Bull (Essential (Howell))
> 
> ...


Darn you aireal, you need to come look at my bookshelf to see what i have left. I know i have Pit Bulls For Dummies at least.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

but i figured you wouldn't wanna part with it, and i'm so greedy with book i wouldn't wanna give it back lol
i mean i still have my Siberian husky's for dumbies from 6 years ago 
now if you had wanted to give it to me. by bad lol :hammer:


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> If you know how to use torrents, here's an interesting video. If you need help you can PM me and I'll help you download them.
> 
> Bottes are the same video, just depends which one you want to download from.
> 
> ...


i believe that both of those are on youtube aswell.


----------

